# Adirondack Land



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been looking for a while and thought I'd post this helpful link:

http://www.bastraightrealestate.com/mlssearch/mlssearch.htm

I don't know who it's affiliated with but I think it's multiple agents. It's got a lot of listings and I've been using it to try and track down that "perfect" piece of land. Also curious if anyone has any land for sale in the northern NY area. Preferred to be inside of the Adirondack mountains and/or close to a city in the area. Looking specifically for LAND, not houses, in the 30+ acreage category.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hard to get land in the Airondacks area because supposedly it's mostly state owned and people who own land in and between have regulations on how many people are permitted to live on the land plus you do have to worry about the Iroquois telling you to get out..there are some bands that have decided to go back to their former stomping grounds and the government isn't doing anything about it because it was STOLEN from them a long time ago. I liked the area but HATED the lake effect snow. Have you experienced this type of snow?


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I live in the area, I have been here almost 3 years now. 

I found this link very helpful when I was searching: http://www.slcmls.com/

There is quite a lot of property for sale still and the prices should be _low_. What size "city" are you hoping to be near? They aren't very big around here , though Montreal is only about an hour or so away.

It is an interesting area and it is BEAUTIFUL. We get no lake effect snow where I am (too far from the "lakes"). But... we do get a good amount of snow without it .

PM me if I can help with questions. 

Karyn


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

We found our beautiful property in NY through unitedcountry.com Maybe it can help you too! Good luck!


----------

